# HI!



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

first post on AIR SUSPENSION as an official owner !
so stoked, kit should be in a week!
ordered the airlift xl autopilot kit.


*here's some pictures on coils with the old wheels*




































since then, rotiforms, and some interior goodies!


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

Boo. I wanted to see pictures of your car on air.


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Boo. I wanted to see pictures of your car on air.


sorry guy. i want them on more than you want pics lol!
should have some up for you in a week or two


----------



## DoctorDoctor (Oct 18, 2006)

bunny_luv'R said:


> sorry guy. i want them on more than you want pics lol!
> should have some up for you in a week or two


Damnit, I have to wait?! :laugh: looks like I'll just have to wait then...


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

DoctorDoctor said:


> Damnit, I have to wait?! :laugh: looks like I'll just have to wait then...


me tooo!!! ughhhh


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

which rotiforms? :thumbup:


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

ever since I saw those wheels on Santi's car, I've been in love.

But this will suffice for now








:wave:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

joelzy: i got blq's but hopefully they're gone before the air lol  i no you have the nues :laugh::thumbup:

Swbd4L: thanks for waiting. take a number please! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

Swbd4L said:


> ever since I saw those wheels on Santi's car, I've been in love.
> 
> But this will suffice for now
> 
> ...


this :laugh::laugh:


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

I spy a net in the trunk, care to share more info/pic on it? I like the idea/look


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

are you running 20mm adapters all around? you seem to have less poke up front than i do :sly:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Clean PG said:


> are you running 20mm adapters all around? you seem to have less poke up front than i do :sly:


on that setup...yes sir 20's all around


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

bunny_luv'R said:


> on that setup...yes sir 20's all around


mind if i ask what size tires youve got front and rear? youll have to post some pics of it laid out on the alphards when you get the air in. it just seems like you have a little less poke than i do, and i'm kinda jealous.

unless you have your front fenders already slightly pulled?


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Clean PG said:


> mind if i ask what size tires youve got front and rear? youll have to post some pics of it laid out on the alphards when you get the air in. it just seems like you have a little less poke than i do, and i'm kinda jealous.
> 
> unless you have your front fenders already slightly pulled?


Nothing done to the fenders except rolled. I sold those wheels awhile back. I'll have some picks with it on the rotiforms though. Haha

But the tire size was 215/35 up front and 215/40's in the back


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

yeah!!! it's here!!! i cant wait till next week


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

working on the getting the box made for the trunk setup! PICTURES WILL BE POSTED WHEN ITS DONE! should have it done buy Wednesday


----------



## golf3racing (Nov 1, 2007)

welcome to the bagged life...Im diggin the mudflaps


----------



## vr6vdub97 (Sep 27, 2004)

I'm diggin this car and can't wait for the air, but what's with the PVW sticker. Were you in PVW?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

kilimats said:


> I spy a net in the trunk, care to share more info/pic on it? I like the idea/look


I'm hoping it's to keep 4 rabid Dobermans in the back. F*ck your alarm system.


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

vr6vdub97 said:


> I'm diggin this car and can't wait for the air, but what's with the PVW sticker. Were you in PVW?


Nope! I wish though. I took that sticker off a week or two ago. Next pictures you see the hatch is going to have a whole new look. Air, wheels and oem interior goodies!


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Looking good


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

Patient..... Bear........?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

Swbd4L said:


> Patient..... Bear........?


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

uploading the pics tomorrow!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

bunny_luv'R said:


> uploading the pics tomorrow!


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

so i picked up the box from my carpenter buddy two days ago 
and to say the least i was super happy to get started on decorating it even though i know it will be hidden 99% of the time!
here....i let some pics do the talking







:beer::beer::beer:

.....i got it back primed
then used some left over purple gloss krylon i had, then used some cheetah tape i had sitting in the garage to do the top!
hope you enjoy!opcorn:
like i said....this doesnt go with anything on the car but i figure i would have fun with it since, like i said, it will be hidden almost all the time:laugh:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Debating if I should powdercoat the tank or leave it black with a couple stickers.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

The theme of that frame is MONEY!!!

Powdercoat the tank zebra!


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Ultimatetaba said:


> The theme of that frame is MONEY!!!
> 
> Powdercoat the tank zebra!



Thank you! I'm ganna go with something clean for the tank. I just went all crazy on the box because it's going to be covered unless someone asks me to see the setup


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

That trunk is wild. Moar pics! :heart:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

so tomorrow im hitting the the home depot for some stuff to bolt the air tank down and also some fittings for the tank. 
also have some stickers coming that should be here this week to make the tank look a little more hip! 


should have pics tomorrow also some pics of the tank pre-sticker-atizedopcorn:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

measured these out a couple days ago. on point as always! 









picked up carriage bolts,nuts, and washers today from this local hardware store rite down the street from my house that i never new existed lol! i'll for sure be hitting that spot up more often:beer: 









the rest was cake! 









heres a picture of the tank pre-bolted to the box; picked up this hardware from home depot a couple days back!:thumbup: 


















and done! 









thanks to some help from the wifeys pops, and some fuel! :laugh: 









CHEERS!:wave: 
AIR SHOULD BE INSTALLED SUNDAY!


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

bunny_luv'R said:


>


 :facepalm:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

VdubXXIV said:


> :facepalm:


 bro im confident with my man hood....if you have an issue with anything in my thread...:wave:


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

bunny_luv'R said:


> bro im confident with my man hood....if you have an issue with anything in my thread...:wave:


 No everything looks good but I lol'ed at that picture


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Lookin good. Really like the purple.


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

installed! worked on the whip from 9am-10pm:beer:
thanks for all the help matt fox!
notched and all
ic:'s coming


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

bunny_luv'R said:


> ic:'s coming


we're all waiting :beer:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

so my buddy did a good job notching the drivers side axle, but due to daylight we had to hold out till next week to do to passenger side and some knuckle work to make the bXtch go low :laugh:

ill take a picture of the drivers notch tomorrow, but no pictures of the car till moar low!opcorn:
sorry!


----------



## Swbd4L (Aug 25, 2008)

bunny_luv'R said:


> so my buddy did a good job notching the drivers side axle, but due to daylight we had to hold out till next week to do to passenger side and some knuckle work to make the bXtch go low :laugh:
> 
> ill take a picture of the drivers notch tomorrow, but no pictures of the car till moar low!opcorn:
> sorry!


I think I posted patient bear like 3 weeks ago. I am no longer patient


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

It's just a teaser. But should be moar low on Monday!


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

^^^^ just picked this up yesterday!
oem and never even mounted! jazz blue.
know it looks a little funny blue, but i will paint it once i have the Rskirts and what ever i end up doing in the back!
im trying to keep the theme oem usdm!
oh yeah, the grills should be here in 7 business days....so lets just say 10.:laugh: thanks ecs


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Is that the bumper I told you about on Craigslist?


----------



## boostingti4ever (May 17, 2011)

in for finished pics :thumbup: i love blq's :heart:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Deceitful :
yes, i guess so! i just looked and at that thread rite now for the first time since i posted it :laugh: guess we found the same one :beer::beer: thanks :laugh:


boostingti4ever:
the blqs need to get out of my life....:laugh: 
i found a buyer and AS SOON AS THIS KID HAS THE MONEY THEY ARE GONE! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Oh yeah. FedEx came today!!! had the steering wheel, just was waiting on NRG!








Can't wait to get off work tonight!

Now all I'm waiting on fedex for is my r grills from ecs. Should be here on the 6th.


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Give me that Nardi!


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

where did you get that wheel


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

bought it for 300$ a while back. ebay....i found a guy that had one in his old school 911 i got the hub too but no use for that at all lol


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Ordering the R skirts on Wednesday! 
INSTALLED the steering wheel.....oh and had a state of stance photo shoot!
pics tonight hopefully....:thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

More later on!


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

site: 
http://stateofstance.com/2011/07/12/chasing-ch-hab/


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

in the third picture it looks like there's a ding in my door! there is no such thing!!!!:banghead::laugh:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Update!
long time, but the OEM R skirts are here and the OEM R rear bumper will be bought before monday!

got a quote on the paint. 350, so that should be done before september.
pics once the bumper arrives!


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

update: 
got the OEM goodies painted.. 









finally sold the blqs!:thumbup: 









:thumbup: 
ordered wheels yesterday....when there on ill get some better quality pics


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

ic:


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

This is gonna be good opcorn:


----------



## bobbyk94 (Aug 15, 2010)

mount em up!


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

been on for 2 weeks, but heres a quick pic, more to come before sc3!


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

mehhhh.. something is off. Oh well see you at SC3 :thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> mehhhh.. something is off. Oh well see you at SC3 :thumbup:


Would love to know what that something is


----------



## vDuByu92 (Nov 14, 2010)

love those x5 wheels


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

bunny_luv'R said:


> Would love to know what that something is



It's either the off color on the headlights or the bumper lights need to be shaved, or maybe a mix of both.


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

windows are dirty :laugh:



















this was rite before i popped the center cap back in....(had to tighten my axle nut earlier in the day)










now for alittle camber in the back!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

amber fender markers plzzz 

and the wheels look good dude :thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> amber fender markers plzzz
> 
> and the wheels look good dude :thumbup:


oem usdm
nothing else.! lol
i want stubbys but that would defeat the purpose lol!
im trying to stick to that look


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

bunny_luv'R said:


> oem usdm
> nothing else.!


Good, then sell me that wood wheel now.


----------



## President Lincoln (Jun 27, 2005)

Looks good - I think it's hard to pull off the R bumper. any shots of the rear?

:thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Good, then sell me that wood wheel now.


:laugh: just buy one bro, nardi wood grain, nrg hub, nrg quick release. cant go wrong....
but if so, id bee willing to trade and throw around $100 down for a new scirrocco steering wheel :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

bunny_luv'R said:


> oem usdm
> nothing else.! lol
> i want stubbys but that would defeat the purpose lol!
> im trying to stick to that look


then color match the bumper amber?


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

wheels look awesome dude, ive been lookin for a set but they're hard to find 


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

Twilliams83 said:


> wheels look awesome dude, ive been lookin for a set but they're hard to find
> 
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup:


They're fs brudda


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

looks great dude, jealous of your nardi wheel, i want to get one so badly


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

eastcoaststeeze said:


> looks great dude, jealous of your nardi wheel, i want to get one so badly


Thanks homie. It might be for sale shortly. With the hub and quick release. I want a mk6 scirocco wheel!


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

bunny_luv'R said:


> Thanks homie. It might be for sale shortly. With the hub and quick release. I want a mk6 scirocco wheel!


i got a "brand new" R32 wheel and airbag that fits your "theme" nicely if your interested pm me


----------



## Deceitful (Sep 30, 2005)

Back off Pat, I'm all over that Nardi..


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Deceitful said:


> Back off Pat, I'm all over that Nardi..


nooo way, im on it


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

new wheels on the way!:laugh::wave: see you in five days:beer:


----------



## bunny_luv'R (Mar 13, 2009)

going to run these polished if they dont sell in the next 5 days


----------

